# Linux Backup wiederherstellen?!



## affenzahn (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute!

Hat jemand  eine Idee wie ich ein Linxbackup auf einem HP DDS4 Band
unter Windows z. B. wiederherstellen kann?
Gibts da vielleicht eine Tool oder sowas?

Mein Problem ist das ich momentan keinen Linuxrechner mit konfiguriertem 
DAT Laufwerk habe. Sollte aber dringen eine *.pst Datei davon haben.

System war Suse Linux 7.3 -> Standardbackup


----------

